# Brown's Canyon Dogs



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

This afternoon I saw a group of private boaters with a red raft running up and down the shore blowing their whistles below Ruby about 2 miles. They responded to my head tapping "are you okay" inquiry in kind so we continued downstream. A half mile further we saw a commercial raft eddied with a lost dog in a PFD. Fortunately they were kind enough to help the dog - which clearly belonged to the frantic shit show upstream. 

I thought, given another thread I noticed about a dog missing yesterday (I know nothing about this situation and am not commenting on it at all) that I would give some advice to novice boaters with dogs - it's still high water. Leave them at home. Before all the dog lovers rip me a new one - I totally agree that some dogs on some stretches at some flows are fine. I'm just tired of the dead dog threads on here every spring because people think Fido is a human. It really makes me sad. It should make you sad. 

Also blowing your whistle while running around on shore isn't the most responsible thing to do, unless it's a real emergency featuring a human victim

Again, I love dogs and I love you and hope no heat is generated by this thread. Just be smart and conservative, particularly when the run is committing and remote, like Brown's.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

I concur. Leave the dogs home and don't blow your goddamn whistle.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Each boater / dog owner should have different cutoff levels for all stretches of river. I know my dog trusts me and he knows that I would never put him in harms way. Years ago I called the whole trip off because the rio spiked over night and it wasn't a safe level for the dogs. Just be smart out there guys!


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Michelle, who rescued the dog is FUCKING AWESOME... and those whistle blowing privates need to buy her beer. Period. BTW, if the owners of this dog read this, she works at River Runners & likes all flavors of beer. (hint, hint) To the rest of you privates, it IS STILL HIGH WATER... I completely agree with Randaddy, all three of my river savvy dogs, as well as my river savvy child are staying on shore until the water drops... maybe I just have enough experience to know better... but I'm still amazed at what I've been seeing in Browns lately. Dogs, kids & fishing rigs don't belong out there right now! Do the float & or wait for friendlier flows! Ok, diatribe done... thank you for letting me rant. Stay safe out there... Love, RiverMamma


----------

